# How much can I expect?



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

Im wondering how much i can expect from the 5 plants i have? Im growing northern lights x haze. I am useind a 400w HPS light and useing a emilys garden. my nutes are Flora Nova Bloom plant food 4-8-7, Kool Bloom ripening formula 2-45-28, an superthrive. the plants ar between 14 and 25 inches now and they have been in flowering for 6 days.


----------



## camcam (Jul 26, 2008)

Depends on a few factors, how tall you let them grow on veg cycle, like my six ladies were 3 foot tall when I put them into bloom so I am hoping for 3 ounce a plant, your plants are 1 - 2 foot so I would say 1 - 2 ounce at the most per plant, it also depends on the strain you are growing too.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

if started 12/12 from early.. id say 7oz at least.. up to 10oz


----------



## camcam (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> if started 12/12 from early.. id say 7oz at least.. up to 10oz


 
Wow - you have high hopes, good luck


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> if started 12/12 from early.. id say 7oz at least.. up to 10oz


 
No comment

:rofl:


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

5 plants... 1oz each.... = 5oz.....   i got a lil over 2oz off one plant... 5 plants... 2oz each.... = 10oz....  whats tha prob???   you cant get 1.4oz per plant???  not that hard..  so you can take your "No comment"  and shove it up your ***...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> 5 plants... 1oz each.... = 5oz..... i got a lil over 2oz off one plant... 5 plants... 2oz each.... = 10oz.... whats tha prob??? you cant get 1.4oz per plant??? not that hard.. so you can take your "No comment" and shove it up your ***...


 
To get 10 ounces you need to harvest roughly 35 - 40 ounces
That means you are expecting 7 - 8 ounces wet per plant.


Sorry dude, you wont make it.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol, now now dont get all mad at each other. everyone has their own opinion thats why I askedbut yeah 10 ozs per plant sound great but i think high hopes. i think bleek187 ment for the whole crop though. so F it and lets all get High!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> He's not saying 10oz per plant. He's saying 10oz total. 2oz per plant.


 


> To get 10 ounces you need to harvest roughly 35 - 40 ounces
> That means you are expecting 7 - 8 ounces wet per plant.
> 
> 
> Sorry dude, you wont make it.


 
:ignore:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> I always assume weight is dry weight.


 
Agreed, so to get 10 ounce dry will need 35 - 40 ounces wet from 5 plants = 7 - 8 ounce wet per plant to allow for the 65 - 70% loss in weight through drying.


----------



## camcam (Jul 26, 2008)

For my first grow I had 7 females which is Jack's (Jack's is meant to be one of the best for crop size) and I got 2 ounce (dry) per plant which were about the same size as rb2006 plants.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

ok... the question was... i have 5 plants... how much can i expect???

i said... 7 to 10oz....... 

what makes you think i ment 7 to 10 per plant???

simple question with a simple answer.. how much can i get outta 5 plants? 7 to 10 oz.... next time before you decide to make some smartass comment why dont you use your head and think for a few seconds... 

also im not talking about wet weight.. why would i tell you what to expect in wet weight... but your telln me that you cant harvest 1.4oz per plant dry????? ... i average 1.5 to 2oz dry per plant... so yea mr smart man... 5 plants  = 7 to 10oz DRY


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok calm dowm smoke a dubby, then lets talk. i didnt mean to start a big ordeal. 7 to 10 zips for the whole crop. im cool with that. have fun and grow nice.


----------



## camcam (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> ok... the question was... i have 5 plants... how much can i expect???
> 
> i said... 7 to 10oz.......
> 
> ...


 

It was more than likely because I said per plant after rb2006 and as a result the thread had carried on from there and nobody has qouted rb2006 thread (even you Bleek187) so as far as I am concerned it was per plant unless quote by rb2006 1st post, how about you go have a smoke and come back without the attitude.........


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

Kludge, your correct in thinking that i wasnt talking to you.  I can get along with everyone, but a smartass comment or any derogatory statement directed at me will get a negative responce from me. Also know that when i tell you something its not because i read it in a book somewhere or because im going by some statistic that i read on the web... "blah blah 70% wet dry blah blah"  Im only telling you what i know from my own results and i dont need some jerk telling me that its not posable when i do it on a regular basis..


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

rb2006 said:
			
		

> Im wondering how much i can expect from the 5 plants i have?


 
uhhh....


7 to 10 oz..... why is this so hard to understand?

see where the questionmark is?

Doesnt that mean the quesiton is how much can i expect from 5 plants?    

and camcam i apologize if you think i ment anything at you because i did not..  i wasnt directing any of that at you.. sorry bout that.. my bust


----------



## camcam (Jul 26, 2008)

Bleek187,

I think you need to stop the name calling or you will end up getting banned, it is a simple misunderstanding thats all - It is one thing having a good debate but is another when you start name calling.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

Now that we have all smoked one i have some bad news lol. I found that one of my ladies is really a man. damn her or no him. oh well chalk one up.  :hubba:


----------



## camcam (Jul 26, 2008)

rb2006 said:
			
		

> Now that we have all smoked one i have some bad news lol. I found that one of my ladies is really a man. damn her or no him. oh well chalk one up. :hubba:


 
Thats too bad, are you going to take some clones off them at all and the next time round let them grow bigger and you will get more from them, always keep improving things - more improvments = more yeild....


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 26, 2008)

ok MOM   thanks for the advice... look dude get off my back.. i told you i wasnt even talkn to you... i went back and edited my posts to take out the things i felt i shouldnt have said... let it go..


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah have 4 clones. they are all doing pretty good but still waitting to see if the mother plants are ladies.   :woohoo:


----------



## massproducer (Jul 26, 2008)

When you are talking about yield, it will always be a very hard question to answer.  There are just too many variables.  Are these being grown from seed or clone, how long of a veg, the strain you are growing, and the conditions you provide.

with that said, it is easy to say that I get this amount per plant so you sould be about to get that as well, but this is only true if you are growing the same or similar strains in the same or similar conditions.  So yes it is easy to get 2 oz's per plant growing a small number of larger plants, but it is a lot harder to achieve this same figure, if you are loading a large amount of clones, because the plants will have to be smaller.

Also another major aspect is the space and lighting efficiency.  So you can have a 400w hps in different square footages and it will yield totally different results.

A good rule of thumb to shoot for is 1 gram per square foot.  In an efficient garden with an experienced grower this can be achieved regularly, but starting out you will see yields closer to .3-.6 grams per watt, so around 120 - 240 grams total, from your 400w light.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 26, 2008)

Whats with the attitude? Relax dude..


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

its cool TURKEYNECK i think we all got it under controle with a little smokeage and some cool people, theres no beef now.  just a little debate gone wiled. although not as good as girls gone wiled but its all good now.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

OH! and heres a pic of my male i dont know if you can see it that good or not yet. Let me know.


----------



## camcam (Jul 27, 2008)

rb2006 said:
			
		

> OH! and heres a pic of my male i dont know if you can see it that good or not yet. Let me know.


 
Yea looks like a male to me too..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2008)

One of the "girls" being a boy might not really make a difference.  When you start talking about yield, the number of plants is almost immaterial.  Yield is more a function of your lighting, not the number of plants.  As a newby grower and the fact that you didn't veg your girls for very long, you can probably expect about 1/4-1/2 gram per watt of light--400W=100-200 g of dry bud.


----------



## harleyguy818 (Jul 27, 2008)

just go to sleep


----------



## harleyguy818 (Jul 27, 2008)

go too sleep


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks hemp goddess, what your saying makes alot of sence.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 27, 2008)

harleyguy818 said:
			
		

> just go to sleep


 What do you mean harleyguy818??


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 27, 2008)

camcam said:
			
		

> For my first grow I had 7 females which is Jack's (Jack's is meant to be one of the best for crop size) and I got 2 ounce (dry) per plant which were about the same size as rb2006 plants.


 
Actually Jack is one of the least yielding plants of all. That is why it is a connaisseur strain. The smoke is fantastic but yields are on the downside. Believe me though Cam, if I could get my hands on Jack seeds with a prepaid card I would.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here are some pic updates. Love to take pics of my lovely ladies! 

View attachment 400 watt ballast.bmp


View attachment 400 watt hps light and hood.bmp


View attachment Clones and seedlings.bmp


View attachment Empty pot where a male was.bmp


View attachment My ladies in flowering day 7.bmp


View attachment My ladies.bmp


View attachment same clones.bmp


----------

